
YouTube stars: ‘The most fun job imaginable became deeply bleak’ - molteanu
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/sep/08/youtube-stars-burnout-fun-bleak-stressed
======
wybiral
This is a dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17947157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17947157)

~~~
qubax
Thanks. Also, so many guardian stories all of a sudden.

~~~
dang
No more than usual, I think?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=theguardian.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=theguardian.com).

------
jondubois
They should be grateful that it works like that. If they keep having to work
hard to stay on top, it means that the algorithm is working. It would be be
great if the rest of the world worked like this instead of the rich-get-richer
situation that we have now.

